# Carved Snake Walking cane



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Spent quite a few hours working on this carved snake walking cane. The snake is just about perfect and with more than 1,000 scales, lots of effert, but I think it looks really good.

Please tell me what you think?

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af259/kywalkingcane/CarvedCane02-21-2014_zpsd21d84ee.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job! I collect walking sticks and this is definitely unique. I can see that you spent a ton of time on the carving and the painting/dyeing. Isn't the coloration for a poisonous snake? Red/black-> step back or some such ryhme.


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

Red on Black, venom lack. Red on Yellow, kill a fellow.

And, BTW, a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why is there such a fascination with walking sticks? Is or are the public so badly able to walk without them ?Or are they a long term fashion accessory? and why do people want to incorporate snakes with everything ? I mean they even sell snakeskin kits for woodturners to make pens out of how sad is that?I know these sticks here are not made from real snakes so no problem here and they are a real work of art I take my hat of to the artists involved and have no problem with art at all as I* make art out of wood myself and enjoy it too.However when I look at films and on tv in the news programmes, I never see anyone with a walking stick, yet they are sold as easily as hot apple pie to millions of people every year.
I will never understand people and real snakes however .IMHO and many millions of others around the globe we and I say leave them alone. If you want snakes skin to put on your pens and simply must have snake real not imitation, which would be perfectly good enough then I say poor old you!!!! what a sad lot of creatures you are really very sad indeed or creatures you must be. For goodnes sake please leave animals alone,they have a right to exist just like we do.Right or wrong ? end of rant. Alistair


----------

